# Floating plants..?



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

I have a simple question.

I've seen a lot of tanks that have "floating" plants that then hang down from the top. I love that look, but what plants are these, I'm assuming mostly fake.
How do you keep them in place and from getting caught up in an overflow? I just wasn't sure if it was something specialized. 
Sorry for the Noob question, ha.

-Wes


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

The only floating plant I can think of is water sprite, which also does fine planted in substrate.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

If your speaking of a plant showing roots hanging down those are amazon frogbit or dwarf lettuce most likely. There's also duckweed, Salvinia minima, pond plant variety's like water lillys. Or are you talking about aquatic moss like java moss, xmass moss tied to a cork floating up top? There's way of doing floating stuff using cork, make little islands hanging giving that cloudy sky look.


----------



## AndrasLOHF (Jul 8, 2013)

My personal fav from my planted tank days.

https://www.google.com/search?safe=off& ... 4AOm24CQBw


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

AndrasLOHF said:


> My personal fav from my planted tank days.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?safe=off& ... 4AOm24CQBw


Red root floaters Phyllanthus fluitans ? It really is nice. I had some for a bit, looked amazing.


----------



## AndrasLOHF (Jul 8, 2013)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> AndrasLOHF said:
> 
> 
> > My personal fav from my planted tank days.
> ...


You are correct.


----------

